# opinion on kt20 9mm kakarov



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

i just got a kel tec 20 9mm macaron an was wondering what peoples experiences are whith this brand and model


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What?! What is a Kel Tec 20? What is 9mm Kakarov? There is a 9mm makarov aka 9x18 but KT doesnt make anything in that. The "standard" or common 9mm in the States is 9x19 also commonly referred to as 9mm Luger.


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm looking at a my 20 9*18 so my auto correct may have misspelled makarov but it is a my 9*18


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kel Tec doesnt make anything in 9x18. What model do you have exactly? There is no Kel Tec 20.


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

masrkings pw arms richmond wa 9*18kt201116


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

pw arms is an importer. Kel Tec is an American company so no need to be imported. You have an imported firearm of some type not a kel tec.

Any other markings anywhere else? What kind of action is it? Can you post pics? It very well could be a makarov or a makarov variant such as the Polish P64 or Czech CZ-82. But also, some makarovs shoot 9mm luger or 9x17 aka .380. Its pretty important to figure out exactly what you have. Describe it in detail.


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

it clealy says on side9 by 18 which is what ive fired out of it , the omlu markings on it are todse listed above , ive fired two boxxes of the 9 by 18 ot of it , it is a all meta pistal with a 8 round clip and a star in the grip ,, i thought the kt was kel tech


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

also has a circle with a 10 in it on the barrell


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a makarov. Any symbols? Say "10" in a double circle? An arrow in a triangle? Look all around the gun.

Edit to add, you posted before I could. You have a Bulgarian Makarov. A great pistol like all Makarovs. How much did you pay?


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

225 with extra clip , great condition is it a good gun an did i do ok on price


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah that is a decent deal. Maybe a bit less then going rate, Im assuming its the one that was for sale on the forum a couple of weeks ago? I really wanted it but Im holding out for a Russian non commercial makarov but they are pretty hard to find. By the way, its called a magazine, not a clip.

Maks are great guns, sort of like the AK of pistols and were issued during the Cold War by the Soviet Union and carried by the infamous KGB.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Best website on the mak I could find..... looks like a 1980 Bulgy....

http://makarov.com/index.html


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

yes its the one from a few eeks ago , so this is a long lasting dependsble gun???


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

surveyjoe4025 said:


> yes its the one from a few eeks ago , so this is a long lasting dependsble gun???


Considering its been in service for 60 years Id say so.


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

actuelly the number sequence puts it manufactured in 71 , ,but still 40 years
pensacolaguns


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

jd7 , i just read into the history of these guns an you are correst on the 60 years , foot in mouth and no woryz you were correct on the year it is a 1980 as i woulda known if i wouldve read more so foot in mouth again !! i guess i may need to speek less an listen and read more . thanks for all the help an ive had the gun to the range now an love it , thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I just meant the design of the gun itself has been in service for that long, not your actual gun. Of course the gun if well cared for will be around long after we are gone.

If you like the design, look at the CZ-82. Functionally it is the same gun but has many modern improvements such as ambi safety, ambi mag release, double stack mags and polygonal rifling for increased accuracy. Perhaps the best thing too is that the CZs can be had for around $250 as well!


----------

